# Fords first engine carburetor



## Matterest (Nov 4, 2014)

Can any one suggest a model airplane carburetor (or plans for one) for fords first engine?  I would use the drip oiler but it seems like it would make it harder to start.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 5, 2014)

Matt--Check out this forum for Chuck Fellows carburetor.  It is a simple carburetor that works very well on small i.c. engines. I just finished an engine with a 1" bore and the Chuck Fellows carb worked fine on it.---Brian


----------



## bobsymack (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Matt ,
You should stick with the oiler it works well, I have one on a Ford engine which I did not even have to modify other than put in a bit of gauze to break up the drops of fuel. The only time you would need a carb is if you are trying to govern the speed of the engine
Vince


----------



## Matterest (Nov 5, 2014)

i was looking at chucks carb, but the full scale ford engine is almost a 1.375 bore.  i would like to try it with both the oiler and a carb. 
thanks,
matt


----------



## Barnbikes (Nov 5, 2014)

Drip oilier works great as long as you have a fine mesh screen to atomize the gas.

engine is only good for about a 2 minute any ways unless you put cooling on it.


----------

